# failure update of windows 8 for x64 based systems (kb2995387)



## rarun (Aug 20, 2015)

I am unable to update my Windows 8 with this particular update

windows 8 for x64 based systems (kb2995387)

I have somehow managed to update all other updates, but this one is elusive. I also tried downloading the update manually, but it didn't work. The failure to update message keeps appearing after restart. Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are posting in the *Windows XP* forum. I will see if a nice Mod will move you to the Windows 8/8.1 forum.


----------

